

StackOverflow for your Intranet - pstadler
http://www.coordino.com/

======
darklajid
What's the difference to other systems like this? For example OS QA [1] seems
to be quite popular/established?

Experiences, anyone?

1: <http://www.osqa.net/>

~~~
ridruejo
OSQA is based on Django, which makes it somewhat harder to deploy. I know
because we package it as a BitNami stack <http://bitnami.org/stack/osqa> and
also use it for our Q/A site <http://answers.bitnami.org> Without actually
having tested Coordino yet, I believe the fact that it is based on PHP should
make it easier to adopt and extend. It will be interesting to see if it gets
traction, there are plenty of StackOverflow clones that have been abandoned
over time. An important factor in choosing OSQA was the fact that even though
it was open source, it was backed by a company. A Q/A site, like forum
software, is not something that you can move away from easily once you have
content in it.

~~~
sbarre
Having just installed Coordino in under 5 minutes (from git clone to login) on
my Mac workstation at the office, I can attest to the ease of deployment.

We've been looking for an in-office knowledge base solution but we're a bit
lazy (more accurately swamped with client work) so this was a no-brainer to
try when I saw it was PHP.

~~~
troutwine
I find it's installation method, like most PHP programs, to be somewhat off-
putting. Yeah, it's great for a development box--place in front of a web
server and hit the browser to finish up--but it's a nightmare for automated
deployments: source code and configuration are two different assets that
_should_ exist in two different places on the filesystem. When they do it's
reliable to update one or the other without issue, else it's a bit chancy for
my tastes.

------
ilcavero
I remember hearing in one of the first StackOverflow podcast that Jeff wanted
to release the software as OS in and indefinite future, guess that Joel did
not support that and now they are too successful to consider it again, in any
case I can see why it would be disadvantageous after they changed their
business model from third party hosted Q&A sites to the Area51 process.

~~~
chollida1
Upvote, I posted an almost identical comment to your's a couple hours after
your post. That will teach me to read through the comments before commenting:)

------
adam_albrecht
Was it really necessary to _completely_ rip off Stack Overflow's design?

~~~
mythz
"A FREE PHP StackOverflow Clone" - I think its title shows where it gets its
inspiration from :)

~~~
tommi
There's a difference between inspiration and copying. It is also bad marketing
if you don't have enough personal image to be identifiable.

------
_datawalke
Hi Folks,

I maintain the Coordino project on GitHub located here:
<https://github.com/Datawalke/Coordino> At the moment the project is somewhat
stagnent as I work on some major improvements.

If you have any questions please feel free to ask. Thank you.

~~~
mhp
Could you please make it look a bit more unique (i.e. different than
stackoverflow and the other stackexchange sites)? Most people won't bother
changing the default template, and most people who end up on a hosted version
of this software will then think it's run by Stack Exchange Inc. I'd like to
avoid that situation as it causes us a bunch of administrative busywork and
confusion to the interneters.

------
pedoh
I think a StackOverflow style app would be powerful, and yet I don't want to
add yet another "knowledge base" style application on top of, say, an internal
wiki, ticket tracking systems, git commit messages, et cetera.

What do you use to tie these things together, and how do you decide what goes
where? The line seems to blur between Q/A-style like Coordino and a wiki, in
particular. Does anybody integrate these different knowledge systems well?

------
essayist
I'm a tremendous fan and frequent user of various StackExchange sites, and
I've been looking for places to use a tool like OSQA or Coordino.

I wonder, though, about the scale required. My sense is that for sites like
StackOverflow and Hacker News:

 _Quality = Quantity + (Filtering, Sorting, Ranking)_

The software provides the second term, but I wonder how many responses or
frequent posters/commenters one needs to have sufficient quantity. Any data on
this?

------
fitoria
You should checkout Askbot, it's used in many places, easy to install, test
cases and documentation.

[1]<http://askbot.org/>

------
adamc
Fonts are way too small for the over-40 crowd -- and if it is a product for
the Intranet, that's an important demographic.

~~~
skeptical
Change them?

------
chollida1
Interesting. This reminds me of the stackoverflow podcast where Joel and Jeff
argued about open sourcing the stackoverflow engine.

Joel was against it because they were building stackexchagne at the time and
he didn't want to compete against competitors like this using their own
engine.

------
lzy
Also;

<http://www.question2answer.org/>

------
CodeMage
Maybe this is not the best place to ask this, but is there any SO clone
written in Ruby?

~~~
urlwolf
Shapado [<http://gitorious.org/shapado>]

~~~
kennyma
Here's the Github repo <https://github.com/ricodigo/shapado>

------
foxhop
I stood up a few OSqa sites recently:

<http://lostquery.com> \- Database FAQ

<http://zealotrush.com> \- Starcraft FAQ (other games too)

------
Torn
What's the licence on this? GPL? LGPL? ASL? Can't find any info on their site
for this

Edit: looked at the github, seems to be BSD-compatible

~~~
_datawalke
Torn,

The License is MIT based.

------
tinaman
Is it written in CakePHP, or is their website just made with that? (Assumption
from the favicon)

------
rudasn
did they steal github's logo?

(edit: nevermind...)

~~~
jdludlow
It looked like it at first, since I block JavaScript by default. Their menu
system covered most of the page except for the github logo next to a "download
now" link.

